# Lending out your lights to neighbors.



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2006)

A lot of CPFers have impressive flaslight collections, or a couple of high-end pieces. I'm curious as to what you guys would loan to a neighbor who needed a light. Would it be one of your more pricey lights, or do you keep a couple of inexpensive 2-D cells on hand, for when a neighbor comes calling? 

If there was a Blackout, how would that affect your decision?


----------



## Etienne1980 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll just give him/her a small sheet of paper with FENIX-STORE.COM !
Plain people do not pay attention to those precious jewels which are flashlights , they do not respect them like we do, they do not care for them...
They will use it, scratch it, forget about it, lost it ... I will have nightmares about my lost flashlight, nervous breakdown, commit suicide after months of depression.
My stash of flashlight is mine, it is my own, MY PRECIOUS !


----------



## Ironhog81 (Oct 21, 2006)

Have extra Ledbeam 3 C's, Safelights and Minimags.
Could also loan out one or two Mag's that are 3 Cell LED's.
For blackout of any time length, I have a generator for backup and recharging a lot of cells if needed. Real good neighbor could get one of my 3 Magchargers.
Fenix LOPse, Fenix P1, Scorpion 500, Electrolumens Tristar Phazer, 2 Nuwai 032's, and an assortment of 123 types would stay with me.


----------



## leukos (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a half dozen lights or so that I tend to hand out while camping with non-flashaholics. They are primarily minimags with MJLEDs in them or some type of PT or Inova light. 10x better than anything they usually bring along, but no big loss to me if it is lost or damaged. I don't lend out my nice lights because I would hate how that person would feel if they lost or damaged it. I'm sure they wouldn't want to cough up $200-$300 to replace it. No, I keep my favourites to myself.


----------



## Etienne1980 (Oct 21, 2006)

May be I may consider to give my nite-Ize minimag to a sexy neighbor lady...


----------



## PAB (Oct 21, 2006)

I might lend out old obsolete lights that I don't use anymore. I don't like lending out my stuff. I lent a book out once, it came back in two pieces, ripped in half. Didn't replace it or anything. Leagally and ethically a person is responsible for the finacial cost fixing or replacing property in their care. Too many people have the attitude "It's not mine, so I don't care what happens to it".


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 21, 2006)

Well...I like most of my neighbors and most of them like me. But there's one set that...heh...I'm not sure what I'd give them, but it probably would not bear any resemblence to a flashlight.

The ones I like I wouldn't even lend my nice lights to. Depends on what they needed it for. If they're working on their car or something, I'd probably lend them my trouble light. If an emergency, yeah...I have an old military 2 d-cell they can use. No worries if they "forget" to return that. They're about $5.00.

JM-99


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 21, 2006)

I have real good group of neighbors. I wouldn't hesitate to lend them a light or two, especially in an emergency. They watch out for dogs when I not home, pick up packages so they don't sit on the steps in the rain, snowblow my walk, etc. The least I can do is lend or give them a light. Now my sister in-law and her fiance, that's another story. Took them 2 years to return an energizer headlamp and PT flashlight they "borrowed" for camping. The headlamp still does not work right. Sorry for the vent :scowl:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 21, 2006)

I usually hand out my beater minimags (modded, of course), but last time I let my friend use my GL3 (she teases me about my lights).


----------



## h_nu (Oct 21, 2006)

Since I am used to having to replace anything that gets loaned out, it would have to be something that uses CR123's and cheap. Maybe it would get returned. 

Of course I thought my old C battery Rayovac workhorse would be returned because the borrower hated the concept of paying D battery prices for a smaller battery. It didn't occur to me he would give it away. At least it was cheaper than the leaf blower, lawn mower, ladder, etc.


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 21, 2006)

Etienne1980 said:


> May be I may consider to give my nite-Ize minimag to a sexy neighbor lady...



Had to! :laughing: 

Smjled PR in a rayovac industrial setup, cheap and awesome runtime.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2006)

So far, the consensus seems to be what I expected.... and what I would do in a similar circumstance.  

Non-flashaholics are likely to treat ANY flashlight as though it were a cheap plastic, 2-D cell Disposable.


----------



## swampgator (Oct 21, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> Non-flashaholics are likely to treat ANY flashlight as though it were a cheap plastic, 2-D cell Disposable.


 
Overheard in wallyworld last week: Girl and Boy (college age) are buying stuff for halloween. I'm in the flashlight aisle. He's looking at the light beside me, Mag LED.

"Are these okay?" She says referring to a package of 2 Rayovac 2D with 4 batts.
"We'll talk about later," he says.
"Well maybe I'll buy a *$20 *flashlight for Christmas." She says.

I think to myself, wow I spent more than that on batteries and bulbs in the last month.

Most people don't see a flashlight as an almost professional piece of equipment. They see it as something that they use then forget about. So to them I'd give a $1.50 Everready 2D. But most of my neighbors are family and almost all are farmers or grew up on farms so they all have minimally decent lights (ie 3D mags).


----------



## Lit Up (Oct 21, 2006)

nakahoshi said:


> Had to! :laughing:
> 
> Smjled PR in a rayovac industrial setup, cheap and awesome runtime.



Yeah, but I would WANT that set-up back! :laughing: It's a nice package especially with the built-in battery meter.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 21, 2006)

My neighbors are not the sharpest tools in the shed... They have never asked to borrow a light. Like the *Eloy*,* they may be unaware that light may be artificially produced after the sun goes down...

I do keep some cheap LED lights on hand to loan to my closest neighbors if I notice that during a blackout they are burning candles -- I don't want them to inadvertantly set fire to my house.

* Helpless race from HG Wells', *The Time Machine.* 1899.


----------



## tebore (Oct 21, 2006)

h_nu said:


> Since I am used to having to replace anything that gets loaned out, it would have to be something that uses CR123's and cheap. Maybe it would get returned.
> 
> Of course I thought my old C battery Rayovac workhorse would be returned because the borrower hated the concept of paying D battery prices for a smaller battery. It didn't occur to me he would give it away. At least it was cheaper than the leaf blower, lawn mower, ladder, etc.


 
I'm reading that and I can't help but picture Ned Flanders.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 21, 2006)

I've got plenty of old cheap incands I wouldn't mind lending out. Kind of attached to my LEDs, but I might not mind passing out the old Dorcy Cool Blue and Metal Gear.

Geoff


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a Walmart 87¢ light I wouldn't mind lending out, heh heh. And my Civictor V1, UK 4AA Xenon and SF G2 if I must, but only to people I think understand the importance of treating others' property nicely.


----------



## NightHiker (Oct 22, 2006)

Last night I went to a corn maze (in the dark) with some guys from my college outing club. Amazingly, several of them did not think to bring any usable source of light. Fortunately, I expected this and came more than prepared. I lent one guy my old princeton tec headlamp which i keep in my car, and another a nite-ize minimag which i had brought as a backup. When the headlamp dropped off in brightness, I let that guy use my dorcy AAA which I edc. I didnt worry about lending the lights out because i was with these guys most of the time and I was going to drive them home. I think i could trust them anyways. I was using a task force 3AA luxeon which worked very well the whole time. They were surprised at me having so many lights with me, but they pretty easily understood the logic of being prepared when you know you are going to need it. I bet theyll have a flashlight in the next similar circumstance (or theyll mooch off someone else again!).


----------



## JimmyB (Oct 22, 2006)

I've got a pile of those coin cell Photon type lights that Lighthound.com includes for free in their shipments. I would just give them away if someone came looking to borrow a light. It should be adequate for any blackout or other minor use. If they need a durable high power light then maybe they should buy their own. There are a few who I'd trust with my good lights but I really don't have any cheap ones. My Fenix lights are probably the least expensive but I'm not willing to give them away, which is what ususally happens when you loan something to a neighbor.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 22, 2006)

My sexy neighbor gets a Fenix L1P light and a Matterhorn on a lanyard. She always gives the lights back so it is not a problem. 

It is strange but everyone wants to borrow my FireFly III... that is a big no on my response... that puppy is mine and will remain mine. 

Generally, when I have power failures the neighbors come outside since they know my LuxV Mag, Med 2AA's and Baltics will be in play. We sit around in lawn chairs and somebody brings the beers... We get power failures every month and during hours of darkness every three months.


----------



## etc (Oct 22, 2006)

StreamLight Task Light 3AA the one with Xenon and 5mm LEDs....

Never use it.


----------



## Chucula (Oct 22, 2006)

if someone needs a light and i am around, i will let them use my e2e. If i am not around....nothin. 

I strategically gave my brother my old l1p, my dad a streamlight propoly 3c, and my mom a streamlight stylus, so i never need to lend them anything


----------



## Big_Ed (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a small box of "loaners" in a closet. It contains a few Eveready 2D cheapies, and a few cheap LED lights that I don't use any more. I don't care if I don't get them back. I won't lend out my good lights for the most part unless I'm right there while the person is using it. And when I do that, I usualy remind that person how much the light cost me, to ensure they don't treat it like a cheap piece of junk.

I also keep an Eveready 2D cheapie new in it's package under the seat of my truck just in case I come across someone on the road who needs a light.


----------



## kumar762 (Oct 22, 2006)

When my neighbor asks If he can borrow my lights I say can I borrow the keys to your car,then he says come on its just a flashlight . . . . then he gets lectured for half an hour about the greatness of surefire,and then he says . . . nevermind I don't wanna break em or anything of that sort . . .


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 22, 2006)

You guys jinxed me!
Had a power failure tonight at 9, my wife grabbed an L1P, I snatched the Baltic 2xAAA stainless, my son with the Mediterranean 2AA and the neighbor grabbed the other L1P. The failure only lasted 55 minutes  BS'd with the neighbors the entire time as I let the Baltic super ultra power eat those Powerex AAA cells. They generally turn off their lights when I come around to save on the alkalines. 
The outage is over and the AAA/AA batteries are resting comfortably in the charger. My neighbor will give the light back in the morning in case there are more failures throughout the night.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Oct 22, 2006)

2D Maglite


----------



## hank (Oct 22, 2006)

I've bought several of the cheap Chinese 3xAAA lights that are going for $10/pair on Ebay these days, to throw in my give-to-neighbors earthquake bag (they're not really Luxeons, not really anodized, must be the second or third rate rejects from some big order, but they do light up ok, good reflector at least). I've put SMJLED PR2 bulbs in most of my old D-cell lights as loaner/giveaway gear. And I bought a handful of PALights last year and handed them out as door prizes at our last block earthquake meeting.

I figure what the neighbors will really need if we have a long power failure is batteries -- for that I've got a few solar panels and controllers and chargers and the usual mix of new and old NiCD and NiMH batteries.


----------



## marxs (Oct 22, 2006)

id give them my cheap chinese multiled knock-offs. when they turn it up and are amazed by the light, i can only imagine what their response would be if i brought out the "real' lights to play.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2006)

If it's a neighbour that I know really well, then I will pretty much lend them any light that I have for a short period. If it's going to be extended or if I don't know them all that well, I have a bunch of Xnovas and fauxtons to give out. Hopefully I get them back, but if I don't it's no big deal.


----------



## besafe2 (Oct 22, 2006)

I would loan one of cheap 2D lights, but thats it.


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 22, 2006)

I would lend my MM w/terralux TLE-5, or a Fenix L2P, depending on the neighbor. If he needed something brighter, I wouldn't hesitate lending any of them my Mag 3D w/Diamond DB-3W.


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess I'm a lot like *Chucula*. I don't usually lend out my lights (don't get the chance very often) but for the few times I have, I usually end up giving the light away. I had an old-ish Coleman dual light (spot + flourescent tube) that I lent to a friend for a camping trip and some time after he got back, I told him to keep it as I never really use it anymore. My Dad liked to borrow that same light because of the tube ... so I bought him one as a gift years ago. I've given and/or am giving lights to several friends or family members including my niece and nephew and a ladyfriend co-worker. And my niece and nephew are among many friends and family getting more lights this Christmas. 

If I had to loan out a light right now, I'd loan out one of the 2AA or 2D Garrity incans I bought at Walmart in the past 6 months for $2.50 - $3.00. Nice, decent-quality lights in like-new condition that I could do without if they never found their way back to me.

I'm also a lot like others here in that generally I treat _all_ my belongings really well. I have clothing that I wear regularly that is _decades_ old ... including a suede jacket I wore in high school. It looks like I might have bought it a year or two ago. I keep most footwear for _several_ years, etc ... All my lights look like new ... except the two Minimags I wore on my firefighter helmet 15 years ago. They've got some dings and scratches. 

Hmmm ... actually, I gave one of those Minimags away this summer.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 22, 2006)

If it's a neighbor that I like and trust, I have enough Dorcy-type LED flashlights that I could loan them one without getting very worried about it. Might even turn them into appreciators of LED technology.

If it's a neighbor that I don't like? Here's a candle and some matches...


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Oct 22, 2006)

I sometimes lend out my 2D [email protected] to the lady across the road, I trust my neighbour


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 22, 2006)

SMJLED in a cheap plastic 2AA host


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 22, 2006)

_"If it's a neighbor that I don't like? Here's a candle and some matches..."_

Hey, they might not be your neighbor for long if that's what they use.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Oct 23, 2006)

As a general rule, I don't loan stuff out. I give it away, and if I get it back then great. If not, it was a gift anyway and I won't be upset. In the case of flashlights, it'll be a Minimag/Nite-Ize w/primaries, at most.

:buddies:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Oct 23, 2006)

How about one of these? You could even just use some old 6-cell PR2 incan bulbs instead of the Nite-Ize.

I got an old Minimag from a friend, and I stuck a Nite-Ize into it. It's a good loaner light.


----------



## WNG (Oct 23, 2006)

For a good neighbor in need, I wouldn't hesitate. They've helped me plenty of times, and I've always rewarded good deeds with good deeds.
I know I'd get my lights returned. 

For a neighbor I don't' know well, he will get one of my many 'decommissioned' incans or low-cost LEDs. This neighbor may become a good neighbor if he appreciates the help.

For the Adams Family weirdo on the block, he gets nothing but a 'sorry, I just loaned out my spare to so and so.'


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 23, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> How about one of these?


 
Great idea! :lolsign:


----------



## strat1080 (Oct 23, 2006)

I keep some cheapo flashlights for lending out and save my nice flashlights for me and my wife. Most people just don't realize how nice flashlights are to have and many probably don't even have a functioning flashlight in their homes. I always make sure at least a couple of my lights have fresh batteries and that all of them are functional. My father has this habit of not ensuring that his lighting tools are ready before hiking and mountaineering trips. When its starting to get dark I always make sure to pull my headlamp out of my pack and put it on my head just so that I can find it or anything else before I really need light. My father always waits until the last minute until it actually is dark then spends 10 min. trying to feel for his headlamp. He has even lost things out of his pack due to this. Several times he has not made sure to put fresh batteries before a trip and has had his headlamp die just a few minutes after putting it on. It defeats the whole point of having a light source if you can't locate it before it gets dark or use it when it is dark. 


I baby my lights and always make sure they are ready for when I will need them. I don't care if the batteries are only 25% gone or if I have only used them once. My lights get brand new batteries for every trip I go on. When I go on serious mountaineering trips every minute counts and wasting time trying to locate my light or changing batteries in the dark can put you back a lot. People often laugh at me for having different flashlights for different uses but when the time comes that they are required it changes their whole outlook. Light is a fundamental element of human life and its nearly impossible to do anything without it. If light wasn't necessary we wouldn't have had entire cities nearly burn down from kerosene lamps falling over. Flashlights are nice tools to have and its always good to be able to see what you are doing or where you are going. My wife is now starting to use lights more frequently now.


----------



## cdosrun (Oct 23, 2006)

I probably lend things out too much, but I wouldn't have a problem in lending almost any of my torches to a neighbour. I don't have anything particularly amazing so I it probably makes me a little less inclined to worry (I would probably change the RCR123 in my P1 for a primary before lending that out though). Like most people, I would lend some lights before others (miniMag with NewBeam before my P1 for instance), just depends what is needed. If I don't have enough lights for lending out when required, it probably means I need to buy some more


----------



## BlackDecker (Oct 23, 2006)

I might... and I say MIGHT loan a neighbor one of my River Rock 2aaa lights... but no way they'll get my Fenix L1P or my Huntlight.

Way I see it, BE PREPARED. Buy your own lights for disaster.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 11, 2010)

While enjoying the movie Kick *** on my balcony my neighbor asked if he could borrow a flashlight to troubleshoot his a.c. outside. When I went in to my apt. I realize that all my lights are "precious", so which I wouldn't mine to sacrifice... I loaned out my Arc AA. 


Edit: knock on the door, received it back but just a little ,lol, "sweaty". Glad I was able to assist. And as a reminder, my Nautilus, Clicky, nor McLuxIII will never be loaned.


----------



## 325addict (Jun 12, 2010)

As a loaner, I have some good old minimags, or a few 2D and 3D mags. Just the standard items, nothing modded inside. Smash in a few alkies or NiMH D-cells, and they have light for at least a few hours. That normally does the job.

In case of a black out, you never know how long it's gonna last. In that case, I would give both of my neighbors (which are really good guys, I'm just lucky) a good, but not overly expensive, LED light with long run time and fresh batteries. The Fenix P3D and the P1D for example, or maybe even my Surefire U2. Last one with a good warning: "if you loose it, or damage it... it'll cost you EUR 300,- to replace it!!"

What would NOT leave the house under any circumstances are high powered incans. They just have too short a run time to be practical, and... if you run flat a set of three IMR 18650s it can be an expensive mistake :mecry:

Timmo.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 12, 2010)

Still a* Great Thread*, even years later !

:thumbsup:


I have a Mini-Maglite or two, with LED upgrades, which i've Loaned Out.

But, i was there while they were being used. 


I have a couple 2-D cell plastic flashlights, with PR-2 bulbs.

Normally, i use 'em for Comparison testing. (as in: "this is what we USED to have")

Those would be offered, if necessary.

:candle:
_


----------



## ASheep (Jun 12, 2010)

Here in Australia maglites have always been ridiculously expensive, when I first saw you guys all talking about lending out your mags as beaters, I was shocked 
I have a really old Energizer "find me" 2D cell incan which I use for loaning. It's big, easy to find, and best of all it's cheap incase I don't get it back. I'm thinking of putting an LED upgrade in it, to give it some extra runtime..... 
I wouldn't dare give out any of my 4Sevens lights, and I'm only just getting into the flashohol! :candle:


----------



## pilote (Jun 12, 2010)

i got some cheap flashlights and that's all that i would lend to a neighbor...and for the most part, that's all a friend would get to borrow too...

only in the most unusual circumstance would i ever lend out a surefire.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 12, 2010)

I got some cheapies but goodies from DX just for such occasions.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 12, 2010)

The ideal lending torches are the single AA ones ($1) mentioned in another thread ... If you are really upmarket , you could consider the CR123 torches that are $28-38 for a pack of ten (Fleabay item number 130394025345) ... Thats $2-84 each torch ... Of course the batteries are a bit more expensive than the AAs , but they will impress the neighbours more.

At that price , you can afford to give them away ... Obviously you would tell the neighbours that they would never need to borrow torches again , ever.
.


----------



## bulbman (Jun 12, 2010)

Blackout or not, OH HELL NO


----------



## afraidofdark (Jun 12, 2010)

If they were looking to borrow a knife, I'm not gonna loan them my Benchmade, that's what utility knives are for. 

Same goes for the flashlights, they can use what's in the tool drawer/garage: D mags with LED upgrades, or the Streamlight 4AA Propolymer lux. Still nice tool lights, simple on/off.

My neighbor Ray loaned me his makita cordless drill driver once, when he saw me driving fence screws by hand. Ray, you can use the Surefires.


----------



## John_Galt (Jun 12, 2010)

This past winter, we lent out several lights to some of our elderly neighbors during the winter storm that knocked out power to us. My next door neighbor was lent a 2D Mag with the stock bulb, my neighbor down the street had an el-cheapo "shake to get lit" 2C light, but we lent him a 3D Mag. My friend Brian needed some lights, so I gave him a Streamlight Clip-mate for his grandma (easy to turn on/off, reasonably bright, decent run time, cheap if broken) a princeton tec Blast incan. and a Mini Mag 2AA with a nite-ize 3LED drop in.

We also gave out tons of batteries to even more neighbors. We went through a ton of AA's, but mostly C's and D's.


----------



## Larbo (Jun 12, 2010)

I found out this winter my neighbor is into lights like myself :thumbsup:
One night I was comparing a few lights in the dark when his yard lit up bright...I asked what he had and the reply was a Cree MCE which kinda took me by surprise, now we show and play torches often.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Jun 12, 2010)

I will lend a light to my neighbors. As for the type, I guess whatever I have that most closely matches their need. 

I'm glad I read this thread......I have 2 tables that I need to return to one of my neighbors.....I better get them cleaned up & taken back today.

Side note: About a year ago, the power went out in our neighborhood for half an hour. Everyone went outside, I went out with a Pelican 2010 Reflex. 2 neighbors bought one right after that (mostly for the long runtime). On my street, we take care of each other.....and we are all pretty well prepared.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 12, 2010)

For a blackout I'd probably lend them my Glo-toob. It's what I use for giving a room ambient light. 

If the neighbor needed a light with throw I would gladly lend out my E1b.


----------



## Batou00159 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have 2 led lenser L6 that are in the box that can be lent 
*find everywher batteries
*simple twist on/off
*idiot proof

or some of the tesco aluminium 3 watt jobbies just as simple


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 12, 2010)

Larbo said:


> I found out this winter my neighbor is into lights like myself :thumbsup:
> One night I was comparing a few lights in the dark when his yard lit up bright...I asked what he had and the reply was a Cree MCE which kinda took me by surprise, now we show and play torches often.



Your sooo lucky. Good stuff.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jun 12, 2010)

The people right next door were working at replacing some taps and needed some tools for getting into the tight places under the counter.
I lent them the tools and my St Minimus so they could actually see.
They were blown away.
Everything came back in great shape.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Jun 12, 2010)

kingofwylietx said:


> I'm glad I read this thread......I have 2 tables that I need to return to one of my neighbors.....I better get them cleaned up & taken back today.


 
Okay, I got the tables back to my neighbor....all clean & tidy. 

The point is, I don't mind lending things to people that return them in the same or better condition than when they left. I'm sure most people feel the same. The reason most people don't want to lend something is that they have had somebody not return an item or return it broken or in bad shape, right? Once you have an idea what kind of person is wanting to use something, you can make a better decision on what/whether to loan.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 12, 2010)

kingofwylietx said:


> Okay, I got the tables back to my neighbor....all clean & tidy.
> 
> The point is, I don't mind lending things to people that return them in the same or better condition than when they left. I'm sure most people feel the same. The reason most people don't want to lend something is that they have had somebody not return an item or return it broken or in bad shape, right? Once you have an idea what kind of person is wanting to use something, you can make a better decision on what/whether to loan.


 I don't lend my Son-in-Law tools anymore ... I buy them for his birthday and for Xmas ... He still prefers to borrow mine as his are "like new".
.


----------



## Illum (Jun 12, 2010)

A flashlight isn't something very useful unless you are outdoors, and in a power outage situation most people would be indoors, I loan out lanterns more often the flashlights now. They are less likely to get lost, and are less likely to walk away unsupervised, but more than likely it'll go through a couple sets of batteries in one setting:thinking:

Just have to remember to write your name on it. For good neighbors I sometimes share my battery supply...but outages are getting more and more rare. 

The Osram 4AA 2 mode golden dragons are actually very nice lights to loan out, as well as presents for outdoor loving friends. They are not waterproof but are actualy fairly weather resistant. they are about $9 a piece nowadays at amazon, the tint is [of course] noticeably more purple than white, but for many... light is light. 5 hours regulated on high makes it a keeper for me. I have 3 on hand, stuffed with eneloops to ensure no leaking takes place and charges them every month, but I must've given away at least 6 and on occiasion still sees them being used on fourth of July nights, etc. 

Enlightening the unenlightened, one household at a time:nana:


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 12, 2010)

cheap 3AAA 3 for $5


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 12, 2010)

You know the difference between an optimist , a pessimist , and a cynic ?

The optimist will loan a nice flashlight , the pessimist won't , and the cynic did


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 12, 2010)

Last summer we had a nice thunderstorm roll in which knocked off power for quite a few hours. While inspecting the yard (pd30 at the time) I noticed my neighbors outside underneath the carport in the dark. Early the next morning someone happened to drop a 2D rayovac behind their mailbox in the grass.




Now, I need to go to my mother's home & find one of my cheapo lights.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a few elcheapo ebay 3 watt led camping flashlight giveaways.
A "here ya go, keep it." and you have a happy neighbor.

Robert.


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 12, 2010)

Launch Mini said:


> The people right next door were working at replacing some taps and needed some tools for getting into the tight places under the counter.
> I lent them the tools and my St Minimus so they could actually see.
> They were blown away.
> Everything came back in great shape.


 
This is the best lending experience. I would lend to anyone in true need but so far my lending experiences have been very good. When I borrow something I tend to go the extra mile and return it in better shape than when I got it. 

My neighbor recently asked to borrow my vacuum. When he returned it, he had emptied the bag. I thought that was quite nice.


----------



## NoFair (Jun 12, 2010)

Normally lend out low to mid range ones: Solarforce L2, Huntlights, DX AA lights etc. or to people I know better Surefire 6P or G2. It is nice to have a few that aren't really precious. 

Good friends get whatever they need (C2 w Malkoff, U2, HDS etc), but we have a "you break it, your replace it" agreement. They also get to borrow the 1967 Porsche:devil: 

Sverre


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 12, 2010)

Illum said:


> The Osram 4AA 2 mode golden dragons are actually very nice lights to loan out, as well as presents for outdoor loving friends. They are not waterproof but are actualy fairly weather resistant. they are about $9 a piece nowadays at amazon, the tint is [of course] noticeably more purple than white, but for many... light is light.


Those lanterns are just begging to be modified. A U bin SSC P4 + Khatod optic makes them a killer lantern (before & after comparison). Upgrade Thread


----------



## fishhead (Jun 12, 2010)

jacktheclipper said:


> You know the difference between an optimist , a pessimist , and a cynic ?
> 
> The optimist will loan a nice flashlight , the pessimist won't , and the cynic did



 So, so true.

I haven't had any flashlight lending experiences, but I have lent books and DVDs. Even though they've been to people who take very good care of things, I've had to endlessly pester them to get my stuff back. It's very annoying.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jun 12, 2010)

Here blackouts are very rare, power is derived via a single substation few kilometers away from the national grid connection, and all wirings have been moved to undergroung type. I still have a box with a dozen left of 2D plastic and 3D rubber flashlights, when people knowing I have many flashlights, come to ask. I usually let's them keep the lights. 
I bought the box off eBay paying one or two Euro per light, with the specific purpose of lending them. Replaced vacuum type bulb with krypton, and fed with 50c alkaline D cells. If somebody needs a light for hiking or other night-long service, I place an SMJLED in them.

I noted that people don't ask, and don't expect light cannons or pocket rockets when they ask for a flashlight, unless they are professionals users of some type. 
Other people gets unconfortable with intense LED light. My last experience was few weeks ago, when a plumber asked for a light: I thought he would have been in need of some serious lumens, so I gave him a choice of a 10 W halogen caving headlight, an Olight M30 and a 400 lumen 6D LED lantern. He picked up the lantern, but after few minutes he walked to his van to get his AC powered, 20 meter corded worklight.

Anthony


----------



## march.brown (Jun 12, 2010)

NoFair said:


> They also get to borrow the 1967 Porsche:devil:


 Good job it's an old one then !








.


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 12, 2010)

I always assume anything I hand out never comes back. So...

I have accumulated assorted plastic flashlights with LED PR2 bulbs. Except for the ones I am actually using, those would be the first to go.
Then the 7*8mm LED showerheads.
Then the older torches like the Fenix L1P.


----------



## Coolhand68 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a few 2D incandescent Mags lying around, those would be the ones I'd loan a neighbor.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jun 12, 2010)

No way, no chance. I don't lend any tools.


----------



## Illum (Jun 13, 2010)

Stereodude said:


> Those lanterns are just begging to be modified. A U bin SSC P4 + Khatod optic makes them a killer lantern (before & after comparison). Upgrade Thread



some reason I've dissembled one to check the insides and upon reassembly it now had intermittent contacts, I did this twice for two lanterns and now both would turn itself off with a slightest shake or bump. I'm leaving mine alone but thank you for the links, I've wanted to try out modding years ago...but I can never get it to work properly 

If I had modded them and succeeded...I might never loan them out


----------



## bestcounsel (Jun 13, 2010)

very simple...i always keep cheap/inexpensive lights around so that is what is loaned out to neighbors if need be.....

I always give out cheap/inexpensive lights to my guys and movie studio personell anyways....


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 13, 2010)

I've learned the hard way about lending things out to where I either forget about it or they never get returned. So now if anyone wanted to borrow my lights or anything they would have to leave a deposit of the cost of the light plus 20 percent. :devil:


----------



## Tomcat! (Jun 13, 2010)

This is why I keep special loaners, see post 30.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2867378#post2867378

:sigh:


----------



## KBobAries (Jun 13, 2010)

A nurse I know went to Haiti a few months ago and one of my Petzl headlamps went with her. It's still there being put to good use by a local doctor. While I'm not bothered about losing it and consider it an offering, I learned something from the experience.

While I would lend a light to a friend on group camp outing I WON'T be letting lights out of my presence again. The least expensive light I now own is a NiteCore D10/EX10 and I'm not inclined to give $50 to neighbors whom I barely know. My LX2 and Ras will remain in my possession.

Dan


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2010)

KBobAries said:


> A nurse I know went to Haiti a few months ago and one of my Petzl headlamps went with her. It's still there being put to good use by a local doctor. While I'm not bothered about losing it and consider it an offering, I learned something from the experience.
> 
> Dan


 
So you loaned her the light, she went over there, and then gave it to a doctor so he could still put it to good use? Okay, sounds noble. But doesn't change the fact that she gave away something that didn't belong to her. Did she even offer to compensate you for it? 

As for me, I decided shortly after creating this thread that it would be best to get some cheap flashlights to keep around the home as loaners. Neighbors come knocking, they get the cheap stuff.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 13, 2010)

jacktheclipper said:


> You know the difference between an optimist , a pessimist , and a cynic ?
> 
> The optimist will loan a nice flashlight , the pessimist won't , and the cynic did


 
You could say I'm still an optimist. A couple weeks ago I loaned out my best light plus one more. I only mentioned that the light was "kind of expensive" and please take good care of it. It came back the next day in the same condition it left me.


----------



## NoFair (Jun 13, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Good job it's an old one then !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laughing:

Harder to replace though


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 13, 2010)

I bargain hunted for cheap lights years ago and now I have bought some better light so the cheap ones can be "loaned" I have several taskforce 3AA plastic luxeon lights I paid $3 for I can loan out and a few 5mm based LED lights plus some incans I have been phasing out I keep incans in the living room coat closet and garage as it is best to have loaners right where folks can see them and ready to loan instead of your best stuff there so you have to go "find" a loaner.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jun 13, 2010)

I've a couple of hundred spare Fauxton's and a couple of other cheap ones I don't mind lending out. Fauxton's I just tell people to keep.

They're also great for halloween and kids love 'em. They don't taste as nice as sweeties but they're better for the teeth


----------



## bansuri (Jun 14, 2010)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Like the *Eloy*,* they may be unaware that light may be artificially produced after the sun goes down...


Hilarious!!!! I too have used the Eloy as a reference point.

We keep some old beaters hanging around for loaners, old DX lights and similar. It's easier than explaining how to change modes and less stressful than wondering _when_ they're going to bring it back.
Honestly, the less I have to explain to a non-flashoholic the better.


----------



## KBobAries (Jun 14, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> So you loaned her the light, she went over there, and then gave it to a doctor so he could still put it to good use? Okay, sounds noble. But doesn't change the fact that she gave away something that didn't belong to her. Did she even offer to compensate you for it? ...



I made the offer to lend it. Conditions there were awful and frantic; long hours worked and a constant rush trying to get as much done in the short time alloted. The lights (mine and her husband's) were a HUGE hit with other staff and passed back and forth as one shift relieved another.

In the haste to pack when it was time to come home she realized it was still at the makeshift hospital but thought it was her husband's. It was only after she got home that he pointed out that the light left behind belonged to me.

To her credit she didn't make me wait and ask about it but instead approached me and offered to replace it. I declined.

It's just a lesson learned, made easier by knowing that my "donation" did a lot of good and as far as I know is still helping. Will I be as generous with my LX2 or Ra? No.

Dan


----------



## Illum (Jun 14, 2010)

*Dusty* said:


> I've a couple of hundred spare Fauxton's and a couple of other cheap ones I don't mind lending out. Fauxton's I just tell people to keep.
> 
> They're also great for halloween and kids love 'em. They don't taste as nice as sweeties but they're better for the teeth


Gotta love lighthound/battery junction...order more than $20, respect to find something extra


----------



## mbw_151 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a few "loaners" mini-Mags with either 3 x5mm or Lux 1 mods. If they don't come back, I don't worry. I do have a mental list of neighbors that I don't loan stuff to any more.


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't had to loan to neighbours yet, but I suspect I would trust them with something half decent, at least something to get the job done right. The problem I would have is that if I lend them a half decent light it would be CR123's in the tube, and I would have to cover the cost of them. i wouldn't trust rechargeables in the hands of amateurs and I only have one half decenr AA light. 

Family are different though, I usually get my lights back. For my dad though, I just gave him a whole handful of coin cell lights and he was super happy. He has them hanging everywhere.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Dusty* said:


> I've a couple of hundred spare Fauxton's and a couple of other cheap ones I don't mind lending out. Fauxton's I just tell people to keep.
> 
> They're also great for halloween and kids love 'em. They don't taste as nice as sweeties but they're better for the teeth



That's a really great idea, a low cost light that you can hand out to the neighbors (enough for each family member) and you don't need to get them back.


----------



## steveG (Jun 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> A lot of CPFers have impressive flaslight collections, or a couple of high-end pieces. I'm curious as to what you guys would loan to a neighbor who needed a light. Would it be one of your more pricey lights, or do you keep a couple of inexpensive 2-D cells on hand, for when a neighbor comes calling?
> 
> If there was a Blackout, how would that affect your decision?



For a neighbor it's going to be one of my cheapo lights that I don't use anyway. They're not bad lights and to most people they're probably _good_ lights. Would a blackout change it... no. Even my cheap stuff is nicer than they would probably buy for themselves anyway.

For people I call friends, I don't have a problem handing over the good stuff. Why? I can trust that they will appreciate what they're borrowing and take good care of it. I also don't have a problem telling them what it's worth and asking them to be careful.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 15, 2010)

ASheep said:


> Here in Australia maglites have always been ridiculously expensive, when I first saw you guys all talking about lending out your mags as beaters, I was shocked
> I have a really old Energizer "find me" 2D cell incan which I use for loaning. It's big, easy to find, and best of all it's cheap incase I don't get it back. I'm thinking of putting an LED upgrade in it, to give it some extra runtime.....
> I wouldn't dare give out any of my 4Sevens lights, and I'm only just getting into the flashohol! :candle:



Mags are not beaters because they are _cheap._ They are beaters because you can't beat them to death, and they're reasonably waterproof and simple enough to use.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 15, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> Mags are not beaters because they are _cheap._ They are beaters because you can't beat them to death, and they're reasonably waterproof and simple enough to use.


 
Had three Maglites fail on me completely in the past. None were abused.

Ironically, the ones I currently have are indeed some of the cheapest lights I own.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jun 15, 2010)

Illum said:


> Gotta love lighthound/battery junction...order more than $20, respect to find something extra



I bought these specifically last year for halloween and i still see kids out at night with them. They always wave at me and the family now when they're going past 



jp2515 said:


> That's a really great idea, a low cost light that you can hand out to the neighbors (enough for each family member) and you don't need to get them back.



And genuinely bright enough to be functional. Switch them on, set them in a room and they're bright enough to read by. massively underrated lights, i've always got one on my keychain along with the maratac aaa.


----------



## Ozgeardo (Jun 15, 2010)

I am constantly loaning out lights:

I have a regular stash of AA Minimags all LED modified that I only keep for lend out, mostly in the field to youngsters (who are likely to loose things). I also keep a stock MJLED and PRtypeLED's on hand that more often than not I end up fitting for my colleagues.

As for neighbours and close friends I must have scored the jackpot :thumbsup: because I often loan out "quality lights" and in most cases they have become flashaholics also, purchasing some top end lights themselves or getting me to supply or mod as required.

One of my neighbours is some type of electronics engineer guru and always comes over and checks out my latest lights/knives/multi-tool/gadgets. His wife is about to ban him from coming over to "play" as he always leaves my place several hundred dollars lighter.

Yes there are a few (and only a very few) people I associate with that I would not lend a decent light to.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jun 15, 2010)

simple--i don't lend anything to anyone.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 15, 2010)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> simple--i don't lend anything to anyone.


 
I'm curious, how do you handle that? Flat refusal or do you come up with excuses to play it off? It's just not my style so I'm trying to figure out how one would do that without coming across as a d!&*.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jun 15, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> I'm curious, how do you handle that? Flat refusal or do you come up with excuses to play it off? It's just not my style so I'm trying to figure out how one would do that without coming across as a d!&*.


 
Well, first, I don't advertise what I have, so the frequency of asking is low. I don't show off my flashlights, preps, tools, etc. But, in the event something is asked for, just politely say "I'm sorry, but I don't lend my property...." At that point, most people get the hint. If they continue, an "I'm sorry, this is non-negotiable...." and they likely don't respect you enough to warrant any more civil responses.

How would you respond to a neighbor asking to borrow your car and drive it to Alaska? I'd bet you wouldn't think twice about saying no--just steel yourself for the smaller, more innocuous requests. 

If it helps, you can always drop some Shakespeare on them: "Neither a borrower nor a lender be, that's how I govern my life..."

You're not a d|(k for not lending your property.


----------



## derangboy (Jun 15, 2010)

Interesting to read some of the responses here. Myself, I would trust my neighbours with any of my lights that would suit their needs (and I have some expensive lights!). They have always been kind and generous so I have no troubles being the same. How can I be picky about a $500 light when I've borrowed a $500,000 tractor?


----------



## jkilo (Jun 15, 2010)

Just recently loaned a neighbor my Varapower ( he was working on his car, and I had it sitting next to my toolbox when he walked in my garage, stupid me.) "Hey, can I borrow your light for a couple seconds?"

"Uhh.....uh...sure..."

It was dialed all the way up when he clicked it on as he walked out, and he never even mentioned the beam. Does this guy EDC a MaxaBlaster? How could a non-flashaholic not even notice a well-driven SST?

He brings it back a few minutes later, half-heartedly sets it on the concrete floor. "Thanks!"

Yep, it's got some scars now.... Oh well, lights are designed to be used.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 15, 2010)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> Well, first, I don't advertise what I have, so the frequency of asking is low. I don't show off my flashlights, preps, tools, etc. But, in the event something is asked for, just politely say "I'm sorry, but I don't lend my property...." At that point, most people get the hint. If they continue, an "I'm sorry, this is non-negotiable...." and they likely don't respect you enough to warrant any more civil responses.
> 
> How would you respond to a neighbor asking to borrow your car and drive it to Alaska? I'd bet you wouldn't think twice about saying no--just steel yourself for the smaller, more innocuous requests.
> 
> ...


 
Each to his own. I've been the borrower before as well (wheelbarrow and some hand trowels) so I don't mind lending things that aren't too expensive. Btw, I've never loaned a car to go to Alaska, but in college it was not uncommon to have one of my fraternity brothers driving my car and me not knowing where it was. It always came back in one piece.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> simple--i don't lend anything to anyone.


 

Not even to a hot neighbor? :thinking:

.


----------



## Stress_Test (Jun 15, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Not even to a hot neighbor? :thinking:
> 
> .



Especially not to a hot neighbor. Your chance of getting lucky is zero because the hottie in question is just using said hotness to manipulate you, and there's a good chance your stuff will come back trashed too.


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 15, 2010)

Stress_Test said:


> Especially not to a hot neighbor. Your chance of getting lucky is zero because the hottie in question is just using said hotness to manipulate you, and there's a good chance your stuff will come back trashed too.


 
OH SO TRUE.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 15, 2010)

I've never seen so many people be so proud to be nerds - there is nothing wrong with being manipulated by hot women.:naughty:


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

If my blond hottie neighbor came over, I would probably be hynotized into giving her anything she wanted even though I had no chance whatsoever. There's just something about beautiful women that make us men do stupid things.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a guy borrow my E1b the other night. I walked by the area he was working and saw it was left on max on a desk pointed to an area he wasn't working in. 

I explained how to switch to low and that the batteries are ~4$ each. 

If I'm not using my light I turn it off. No one else seems to do that.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 16, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> I've never seen so many people be so proud to be nerds - there is nothing wrong with being manipulated by hot women.:naughty:


 
Only if you're both on the dance floor.


----------



## Numb (Jun 16, 2010)

Depends on what they need it for but usually a fenix tk20, works on AA:s built like a brick and quite hard to loose as its not black all around. I figure that if the light can survive my kids then it can survive the neighbours too... 

Yesterday I borrowed a neighbours car for the day as mine was in the shop so a light isnt a biggy really.

/N


----------



## kosPap (Jun 16, 2010)

I am close to Crenshaw's reply on another thread

I will only lend *simple *lights (Romisen Rc-G2) or seconds (Ultrafire 501B with old modules)

These i do not mind getting lost.never returned....

My genaral roule is....Unless it cannot be easily replaced I stays in house (that applies to books and CDs too)


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 17, 2010)

I got a few Energizer 1 W 2xAAs with rebels in them for loaning


----------



## Illum (Jun 18, 2010)

*Dusty* said:


> I bought these specifically last year for halloween and i still see kids out at night with them. They always wave at me and the family now when they're going past



I've never given away stuff to kids but some [of the younger ones] may exhibit jealousy towards the new addition, I foresee certain conflicts to occur if a light was given to a child who has 1-2 other siblings...do you ask the families on Halloween how many kids are in the house before you hand them out?:thinking:

EDIT:


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 18, 2010)

Illum said:


> Never, and I say again, never allow your emotions to obstruct your logic, its the easiest way to get yourself shot in the back, because you will never expect it. In this case, she'll learn to take advantage of you. Expect hot guys to do the same. Keep about your wits, it'll come in handy during any civil emergency


 
Yeah, but in the zombie apocalypse you'll need a hot girl to repopulate the earth with.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 18, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> Mags are not beaters because they are _cheap._ They are beaters because you can't beat them to death.



True. 
I find nowadays, with their new-ish offerings, all it takes is just simply using the switch for a couple weeks or so to accomplish that.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jun 18, 2010)

Illum said:


> I've never given away stuff to kids but some [of the younger ones] may exhibit jealousy towards the new addition, I foresee certain conflicts to occur if a light was given to a child who has 1-2 other siblings...do you ask the families on Halloween how many kids are in the house before you hand them out?:thinking:
> 
> 
> Never, and I say again, never allow your emotions to obstruct your logic, its the easiest way to get yourself shot in the back, because you will never expect it. In this case, she'll learn to take advantage of you. Expect hot guys to do the same. Keep about your wits, it'll come in handy during any civil emergency
> ...



Wow. You need to get out more. :candle:

Dunno what happens where you are, but normally the siblings come round together, and i know all the neighbours and their kids. The benefit of a small community....


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 18, 2010)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> simple--i don't lend anything to anyone.



As a proverb says: Things are unlikely to get any better by lending them.




Well, I usually lend what ever they ask to my friends. I also know my neighbors quite well so no worries.
They might break something, it is not impossible, but I know they will cover up expenses if something happens to tools or what ever might be in question.


----------



## Larbo (Jun 18, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Not even to a hot neighbor? :thinking:.



That would be my downfall also, ever wonder why the male squirrel chases the female across the road only to get run over?? Should have been looking for seeds to eat instead.
Who hasnt done crazy things for a hottie??


----------



## Ozgeardo (Jun 18, 2010)

Illum said:


> I've never given away stuff to kids but some [of the younger ones] may exhibit jealousy towards the new addition, I foresee certain conflicts to occur if a light was given to a child who has 1-2 other siblings...do you ask the families on Halloween how many kids are in the house before you hand them out?:thinking:
> 
> 
> Never, and I say again, never allow your emotions to obstruct your logic, its the easiest way to get yourself shot in the back, because you will never expect it. In this case, she'll learn to take advantage of you. Expect hot guys to do the same. Keep about your wits, it'll come in handy during any civil emergency
> ...


 
If no one ever makes the effort to be the first to lend out a helping hand then it is a very sorry world we are living in. Yes there are people who demonstrate a demenor that would prevent me from lending them anything but I find more often than not most people are fine.
One day when you need to borrow something you can hold out your open hand without a guilt trip. 

As for hot chicks, or any females for that instance it is always correct for us mere males to be subserviant to their wishes and desires (_as long as we_ _keep them thinking that way_ :duh2: ) to mantain the status quo.


----------



## kosPap (Jun 19, 2010)

and one should consider the "spreading te light" idea...

we got to be "shinny" exmples to our neighboors...

we may not attract new worshipers, but at least they will get to know first hand there is "some reason" in our hobby


----------



## TKC (Jun 21, 2010)

*Just like my knives, I do not lend out my lights either.*


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Jun 21, 2010)

My neighbours I would be happy loaning stuff to - the only ones that would ask are the ones I speak to often enough already, and know that if I needed something they would help me out too. 

I always try to live by the idea of treating others as you would like to be treated yourself, so if someone needs help I will do what I can. Sure I think it is silly to not own a good torch, but at the same time it wouldn't surprise me to find I don't own or have broken some other form of basic tool that I might someday need to borrow from someone else.

Most of it is trust - I have friends who I will loan pretty much anything from misc small camping gear up to a £700 camera lens, and in return have been allowed to borrow expensive SLR's before (the same model as my own, as a backup for shooting an event I ended up taking photos at). We all know and trust each other and know that the gear will come back in the same condition, if not even better (as the guy above loaning out a vacuum and getting it back emptied).

At the same time I know other people who don't get to touch my stuff. I have been out at night exploring with some people who were reminded beforehand to take a torch, but didn't have new batteries so didn't bother despite the fact he knew he would need a light. Part of me refused to let him end up in a dangerous situation through his stupidity and lack of light, but he purposely only got an old AA incan Mag despite me having more than enough spare (decent) LED's to give him one...

It all depends on the people though, some good friends of mine know and respect my gear and are welcome to borrow whatever, neighbours who don't know the difference between AA and 123 get the cheaper yet functional versions of my good stuff, while the scouts I lead only get to borrow things under the threat of death if it gets damaged or lost in their possession


----------



## Egsise (Jun 21, 2010)

i need to order more 1$ led flashlights, they are all gone, i either gave away those or they are mia.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry If I offend people but I do not lend nor loan out any of my lights to anyone not of my family (I don't even have cheap throw-away lights). I may seem callous but if I spend what little money I have on anything that may save or enhance my life then they can also. I lived in SF when we had the '89 quake and for blocks on either side of me I noted only maybe 2 houses that were lit with candles or flashlights. You would think that living in quake prone California prople would think of something as simple as a flashlight (even a cheap $1.00 one). My lending out any of my lights is like my lending out any of my firearms. No way, no how.

Note: Even my family calls me cheap but what can you do - they're family


----------



## Illum (Jun 21, 2010)

*Dusty* said:


> Wow. You need to get out more. :candle:
> 
> Dunno what happens where you are, but normally the siblings come round together, and i know all the neighbours and their kids. The benefit of a small community....



when whole neighborhoods prepare for the holiday there are families with kids out there who knows the benefit of divide and conquor...they'll have brothers at one end of the neighborhood and sisters on the other end of the neighborhood 
Its always funny to see the little batmans and spydermans running back and forth all night. yeah, I should really get out more, instead of sitting on a tree and shine my M6 at kids wondering by then look frantically around trying to figure out where that light came from

as for girls...dunno, I'm not antisocial....I'm just not user friendly


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 21, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Sorry If I offend people but I do not lend nor loan out any of my lights to anyone not of my family (I don't even have cheap throw-away lights). I may seem callous but if I spend what little money I have on anything that may save or enhance my life then they can also. I lived in SF when we had the '89 quake and for blocks on either side of me I noted only maybe 2 houses that were lit with candles or flashlights. You would think that living in quake prone California prople would think of something as simple as a flashlight (even a cheap $1.00 one). My lending out any of my lights is like my lending out any of my firearms. No way, no how.
> 
> Note: Even my family calls me cheap but what can you do - they're family


 
I don't think anyone was offended, I respect you for your frankness in saying what many people feel but won't discuss. Truthfully, it is somewhat saddening that people have been through so many bad scenarios of having their property disrespected and mistreated where they feel that they can no longer lend out anything to help a friend or neighbor in need. I think there's probably a demarcation between metropolitan areas and non-cities; it's just different living in a small town, or in the burbs.


----------



## Mark Mck (Jun 22, 2010)

I would help out to a level as determined by the severity of the situation. If it was a life or death situation, I would provide any help I could. This would include lending lights as may be required. If it was a simple short term power outage, I might lend a cheap light if convinced it was needed.


----------



## TRITON (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't lend my stuff out to anyone,[unless you know them well and you know they will respect your stuff as well as you do]. If people don't have enough common sence to be prepared for a given situation they know they will find themselves in then I don't have any respect for them. The amount of torches on the market these days is staggering. If people can't buy even a cheep torch for a couple of bucks [which are in every shop these days] then bad luck to them, they are on there own. With all the troubles going on in the world today and I really feel for you people in the USA because of the deep water horizon OIL SPILL [ read volcano], then it is sad that people will not wake UP. Keep your eyes on what is going on around you in the world today.I know we should help our fellow brothers and sisters but a lot of them just won't listen. As per threads about safety of not brandeshing your torches,blades or multitools and guns around in a SHTF type of situation you know how panic can turn people UNPREDICTABLE and dangerous. So careful how you go folks. We are not hear to supply other people equipment so they can get there sh%t togeather.LET THEM BUY THERE OWN. I may seem a grumpy old man but 47+ years of experience of life gets me by from learning the hard way about how other people don't know how to use their common sense {if they even have any to start with } So  lets try and educate the sheeple to be self suportive,NOT USE EVERY BODY ELSES EQUIPMENT. Uuuh I feel better now..


----------



## kosPap (Jun 22, 2010)

I would like to add one more thing regarding lending lights AND otehr stuff oerticularly in serious cituations 9not life threatening)

another member used the word stupidity and I think this is the operativer word. If he is without a light because he was a stupid, loend him one....if he is without of light because he was counting on your help, let him rot....

(though this aproach is exactly contrary to the law of natural selection)


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 22, 2010)

I will lend out a flashlight to neighbours if I trust them. Because they (most likely) don't know about flashlights I would lend the simpliest as possible. In this case Fenix E20 would be a good choice. One mode and nothing more. 
Though it's possible to change the focus of this light it's no need for it, so I would tell them that it's only to put it on and off, that's it.
However, even if I am not sure if I can trust the neighbour I can lend him/her the budget 3AAA 9-LED light. Not a big problem if I lose it...


----------



## strinq (Jun 22, 2010)

Wouldn't hesitate to lend out any of my good lights to my friends. 
Actually I've convinced a whole lot of them to get good Led lights...so less lending now lol.


----------



## Brigadier (Jun 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> A lot of CPFers have impressive flaslight collections, or a couple of high-end pieces. I'm curious as to what you guys would loan to a neighbor who needed a light. Would it be one of your more pricey lights, or do you keep a couple of inexpensive 2-D cells on hand, for when a neighbor comes calling?
> 
> If there was a Blackout, how would that affect your decision?


 
Mag 3-D LED's. Simple, bright, long run time. Everyone can use a Mag.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 22, 2010)

(Hypothetical Situation: a surprise Blackout, in a location with many other people)


Me: (switches my EDC flashlight ON)

Person: Hey man, let me use yer' flashlight

Me: Looks like you'll hafta' use yer' OWN flashlight !

Person: I don't HAVE one !

Me: What ? ? ? You didn't bring a FLASHLIGHT ? ? ?

Person: No !

Me: Why NOT ? ? ?

Person: Cuz' i didn't know there was gonna' be a *Power Failure , IDIOT* ! ! !


(as if * I * did)


(flashback to earlier that morning -- Cue the Harp music)


(telephone rings in my house)

Me: Hello ?

Telephone: Hello, Burgess. This is your Local Power Company. Just wanted
to tell you that we are expecting a Huge, Massive Power Failure sometime today.
So you'd better carry along a Flashlight, cuz' it's gonna' come without warning.
We'd certainly hate to see you suffer any inconvenience.

Me: Oh, wow ! That's a Good Point ! Yes, i will* certainly* carry a flashlight today.
Hey, thank you for the Heads-Up !

Telephone: Hey, no problem, Burgess.





Sadly, some folks just DON'T understand how Life works. 

:shakehead
_


----------

